# Pictures of a few East Texas deer, Cherokee County



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Here are a few pictures I retrieved from just one of 7 cameras I have out right now. Unfortunately I have only had them out for two weeks because I wasn't able to get them out any earlier. I was looking for a spot to put one of my pop up blinds and ventured to an area down near a creek bottom where I thought would be a good spot and I was right! These deer are all about 10-15 yards from my pop up, which is just off to the left of the camera! Two weeks and 174 pictures later, now granted all 174 pictures were not all deer. I had armadillos, racoons and other various forms of wildlife. We are under the 13" rule and one of the 8's probably won't make it. The other two make up for him! One really nice 8 and a nice 9. I have another 9 hanging around as well. I'll try to get more pictures posted later. I was tired last night and only downloaded these pictures. I have 3 spikes also but they are all young so they will get a pass unless it's late in the year and I don't have anything to show for my efforts.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

AWESOME, nice deer


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks! I almost wet myself when I saw the pictures! Hehehe! I know we have some nice deer, it's just having them step out during shooting hours! These were all taken just a few days after the full moon and during mid week when I am working! Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday!


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Awesome East TX bucks, 2nd pic is a BRUTE for EastTX. wide and tall w/ great tine length!!! and the bottom buck (9pt) looks really young, 3.5yrs?, tight belly, small neck, small head? Great genetics to have passed around! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Grizzly1, I am thinging right along the same lines as you are, it will be difficult to pass on that 9 if he steps out though! 

With that being said, that big 8 is the guy I want! He'll make a terrific first shoulder mount! I hope to be able to take him with my recurve! I think that first 8 is 2.5 years old, the 2nd pic looks like he might be 4.5 years old and I do agree that the 9 pointer looks to be 3.5 years old. I am a big fan of the 13" restriction!


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Good looking deer. Hopefully they will move in the daylight. They may be some of those typical noctornal East Texas Deer.


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice. When I saw these, I was like where have these guys been.


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

Sorry guys, i'm trying to learn how to put pictures up.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

It's cool bspeegle. Scroll down to "Additional Options" and hit "Manage Attachments", browse what you want to add, load and submit reply. That should do it.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Those are some nice deer ya got there. Where bouts in Cherokee are ya? We're not that far away in Anderson, just a little north of Palestine, out towards Brushy Creek. 

There are some good deer in that country if folks would let them get there. I was hoping they would hold off putting us under that 13" rule one more year to let the grandson get a couple of scrubs out of the way. At least he will be able to cull a few of the does now so I guess it ain't all bad. 

LAter,
SR


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Screeminreel, we have 500+/- acres in Maydelle which is about 15 miles west of Rusk on Highway 84. We actually have two leases, 250 acres of it is paper company land that we lease and the other 250 acres we lease from a local. Our place is pretty nice will a lot of elevation changes, dense pine stands, a couple of creeks and plenty of hardwood bottoms. One thing that I am a believer on is, every lease should have a "sanctuary" for their deer. A place where no one hunts. We are fortunate enough that the entire eastern side of our property borders part of the I.D. Fairchild State Park system and there is no hunting there! So that has, in a sense, become our deer "sanctuary".

I hung two climbing stands last Sunday, one was 20 yards from a heavily used trail that has 2 nice scrapes that were about 3' in diameter. The other I hung 15 yards from an oak tree where the deer have been absolutely hammering the acorns underneath it! I'll be back up there over the 30/31/1 looking for the big 8!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

"about 15 miles west of Rusk on Highway 84."
I might have been through there once:tongue:

"One thing that I am a believer on is, every lease should have a "sanctuary" for their deer."

Absolutely, myself, and have been working on growing up a part of the family place just for that. Evidently it is working to some extent as we now have resident deer on our small 118 or so acres. 

"I hung two climbing stands last Sunday, one was 20 yards from a heavily used trail that has 2 nice scrapes that were about 3' in diameter. The other I hung 15 yards from an oak tree where the deer have been absolutely hammering the acorns underneath it! I'll be back up there over the 30/31/1 looking for the big 8!"

I will hopefully be back up there this weekend as well working on the hog population. Good luck to you and yours on your season. Hope you get the big one your after.

Later,
SR


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

I cant find where you go to put the picts up.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Those are some nice bucks.


----------



## TXborn (May 8, 2009)

My family owns 100 acres just north of the it store there in Maydell. I seen some nice East Texas monsters in that area.


----------

